# Vorschriften in Belgien



## Ahnungsloser (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nen schaltschrank angeboiten der nach Belgien gehen soll.

Nun erzählt mir mein Kunde, dass ich die Sicherungsautomaten 2-polig ausführen soll.
Dieses ist nicht angefragt und kalkuliert gewesen.
Er behauptet nun, dass es in Belgien so Vorschrift ist, und ich das hätte wissen müssen.

Kennt jemand so eine Vorschrift in Belgien? Bzw. muss dieses bei der anfrage nicht in der Spezifikation gefordert sein?

Danke!


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2009)

Möglich, das das in Belgien so Vorschrift ist,
grundsätzlich ist es meines Wissens aber so, wenn der Schaltschrank im Errichterland, hier Deutschland,
den anerkannten Regeln der Technik entspricht, du dies mit einer entsprechenden Konformitätserklärung bestätigst,
dann darf dein Schaltschrank überall in Europa betrieben werden.

Insofern sind (konkrete) Vorschriften im Zielland innerhalb der EU eher zweitrangig.
Auch alle VDE's existieren auch unter einer DIN-EN Nummer im Europäischen Vorschriften und Richtlinien-Werk.

Was du jetzt natürlich mit deinem Kunden ausmachst, oder der auf Werksinterne Vorgaben verweist,
ist ein reines Problem zwischen dir und deinem Kunden, und keine Vorschriften-Problem.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ludewig (26 Juli 2009)

So einfach ist das niemals!

Wenn ich einen Anlagenschaltschrank baue, muss ich mir immer darüber im Klaren sein, an welches Netz er angeschlossen werden soll und ob der Netzbetreiber besondere Vorschriften hat. Die erste Frage an den Kunden ist also die nach der Netzform und nach dem Netzbetreiber. In einem TT-Netz wird der Neutralleiter als aktiver Leiter immer mitgeschaltet. Allerdings macht D da eine nationale  Ausnahme und lässt auch ungeschaltete Neutralleiter zu.

Belgien ist auch eine Ausnahme, die meines Wissens in der deutschen Ausgabe der VDE 0100 explizit erwähnt wird. Auf Grundlage der besonderen Netzverhältnisse und der noch weit verbreiteten 3 x 230V-Netze muss der Neutralleiter nicht nur mitgeschaltet, sondern immer auch mitgeschützt werden. D.h. es sind grundsätzlich nur Automaten mit 2 resp. 4 *geschützten* Strompfaden zulässig, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um ein TN (selten), TT (die Regel) oder IT mit induktiver Erdung (nicht selten) handelt. Das ist europäisches Basiswissen. Der N wird nicht geschützt, aber immer mitgeschaltet zumindest in E, F, NL, I und P. In all diesen Ländern ist TT die absolute Regel, sprich ohne FI geht fast gar nichts. 

Wer so etwas nicht weiß, sollte von Projekten jenseits der Grenze die Finger lassen.

In Belgien, aber nicht nur da, muss darüber hinaus jede elektrische Anlage von einer Art TÜV, hier z.B. http://www.aib-vincotte.com/de/home/ abgenommmen und im gewerblichen Bereich alle 4 Jahre auf Konformität überprüft werden. Das ist also die richtige Adresse, falls Du das Projekt noch retten willst.

Im privaten Bereich ist das nicht anders, jedes Privathaus muss alle 25 Jahre oder aber immer vor einem Verkauf von so einem Prüfinstitut abgenommen werden.

Beachet weiter, dass die Belgier wie die Franzosen Leitungsquerschnitte oft nicht nach tatsächlicher Belastung, sondern sehr pauschal und großzügig definieren: Eine Steckdose, die eine Zuleitung < 2,5mm² hat ist daher definitiv unzulässig.


----------



## MSB (26 Juli 2009)

@Ludewig
Ich will jetzt nich auf Details eingehen, aber es bliebe zu klären, ob VDE0100 oder das Belgische Äquivalent dazu
überhaupt irgend eine relevanz hat.

Prinzipiell würde ich ja eher VDE0113, Maschinenrichtlinie etc. als "üblichen Verdächtigen" anführen.

Die Netzform ist ja noch ganz interessant, der Netzbetreiber kann mir als einer,
der einen Schalschrank zugehörig zu einer Maschine liefert relativ egal sein (übrigens auch in Deutschland).

Also insofern reden wir von zwei unterschiedlichen Sachen:
Du von einer Elektrischen Anlage, und ich von einer Maschine.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Januar 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 22857
Anhang anzeigen 22858


Hallo Ludewig und MSB,

Genau diese Diskussion wird bei uns im Hause auch immer mal wieder geführt.
Wir liefern von Deutschland aus nach Belgien, Österreich, der Schweiz, Frankreich, Luxemburg und den Niederlanden.

Mann soll meiner Meinung nach immer die länderspecifische Sachen beachten, egal Anlage oder Maschine.
Es ist bei uns schon mal vorgekommen das man bei der Endabnahme auf länderspecifische Sachen stößt.
Und ich bin als Inbetriebnehmer der letzte man auf der Anlage und hab dann die A-Karten gezogen weil ich es wieder geradebiegen muss.

Sachen wie Mindens Querschnitt kann ich für der Niederlanden auch nur bestätigen.

@ MSB, Meinst du mit Maschine ein auf sich selbst stehendes gerät. z.b angeschlossen über Stecker ?

In den Niederlanden ist der NEN1010 Herr und Meister, hier mal ein ausschnitt zu Trennung der Null. Und ein allgemeines Schreiben.


----------



## Togamo (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Das Problem liegt bei deinem Kunden. Er hätte sich erkundigen müssen ob er die Ware die er bestellt/kauft auch in seinem Land nutzbar ist. Und nicht erst im nachhinein Anfragen stellen.

Grüße


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo Tomago,

Ja, Mann hat da an beide Seite eine Verantwortung würde ich sagen.

Richtige Ablauf wäre eine Kommunikation in 2 Richtungen.

Zum Beispiel

1 Kunde bestellt..
2 Vorgespräch wo die Länderspecifische Sachen besprochen werden
3 Lieferant macht Plänen
4 Kunde genehmigt Plänen
5 Lieferant macht Machine / Schränke / Anlage
6 Kunde nehmt an eine Werks Abnahme Test teil und nehmt ab (mit Unterschrift)
7 Anlage wird geliefert
8 Inbetriebnahme
9 Endabnahme

Ich sehe die Hauptverantwortung beim Lieferant.

Hat da jemand anders auf dieses Forum mal so etwas live erlebt, und wer hat aus endlich die Verantwortung übernommen ??


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Januar 2014)

Die große frage ist ja was da noch so alles zu der Bestellung gehört. Bei uns wird bspw bei der Auftragserteilung mit einem Satz (salopp gesagt) auf die Entsprechenden Einkaufsbedingungen hingewiesen und das diese anzuwenden sind. In den TEB wiederum sind so Dinge dann geklärt wie Automaten, Leitungsfarben und Querschnitte, SPSen FUs und Co. Natürlich wird auch darauf hingewiesen das es den örtlichen Gegebenheiten entsprechend sein muss und Unklarheiten vorher zu besprechen sind. Aus diesem Grund ist schon eine Anlage zurück gegangen und der Anlagenbauer hat den kürzeren gezogen. (allerdings ein Lieferant aus D)
Also müsste man genau wissen auf was du dich da wirklich eingelassen hast um dir Tipps zugeben. Aber um was für einen Mehrkosten aufwand dreht es sich denn ca, wenn du dazu was sagen magst/darfst.


----------



## postman78 (13 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier irgendwer im Forum, der sich mit den belgischen nationalen Normen ein wenig auskennt?

Folgende Problemstellung: Wir haben eine Anlage nach Belgien geliefert. Der Kunde verlangt nun, dass wir die Dimensionierung der verlegten Kabel nach nationaler belgischer Norm mit einer speziellen Software anstelle unserer Excel-Formulare überprüfen.

Auch wenn ich da so manchmal meine Zweifel hab: Auf dem Papier gehört Belgien zur EU  . Also gelten auf alle Fälle mal die allgemeinen Anforderungen aus der EN60204-1 Kapitel 12. Diese wiederum verweist in dieser Detail-Frage auf die IEC60346-5-52 bzw. VDE0100-520, welche für DE wiederum auf die VDE 0289-4 verweist.

Kennt jemand das belgische Pendant zur VDE0289-4? Gibt es irgendwelche signifikanten Unterschiede was speziell das Thema Belastung angeht? Hätte sonst mal ein Worst-Case Szenario mit Calckus erstellt und abgegeben - auch wenn das für Maschinen-Abgänge meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel Sinn macht (z.B. Frequenzumrichter, nicht unterstützte Kabeltypen, ...).


----------



## fritz01234 (9 Dezember 2022)

Belgien hatte ursprünglich auf beiden Adern eine gewisse Spannung: Auf der einen Ader sagen wir ungefähr 200 Volt, also eine "gefährliche" Spannung, und die restlichen vielleicht 20 oder 30 Volt auf dem "Neutralleiter". Ob Belgien das immer noch so hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ludewig (9 Dezember 2022)

@ #10
Was will uns das jetzt sagen?

In Belgien und auch anderswo sind normale Verbrauchernetze TT-Netze. Das heißt, dass der Neutralleiter (falls einer mitkommt) nicht bei Dir sondern irgendwo anders geerdet ist und dass dem VNB das egal ist., wenn die Spannung des N gegen Erde bei Dir zu Hause ein paar Volt beträgt.

Wichtiger ist, dass es auch noch viele Ortsnetze mit 3 x 230VAC gibt. Dort kommt gar kein Neutralleiter, stattdessen kommen nur drei Phasen ins Haus. 

In Belgien sind in solchen Anlagen immer zwei normale FIs in Serie geschaltet, lediglich mit unterschiedlichen Auslöseströmen. 

Deine Messergebnisse können in derartige Anlagen natürlich auftreten.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Dezember 2022)

Wer fleddert hier wieder in alten Forumsleichen herum?


----------

